# Tractors That Made The Eighties Great.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From bigtractorpower.

Regards, Mike


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I remember well sitting in a 2+2 at my moms cousin dealership, told Dad we need one. He said no and I’m glad he did looking back.


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

That guy's playing with fire putting duals on the front of that anteater. Of course, he is on flat and level and isn't exactly doing heavy tillage with it.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Vol said:


> From bigtractorpower.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Nice enjoyed it


----------

